# Tampa Repticon July 16, 17



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I will be vending the show, who all is coming this weekend? Stop by and say hello.


----------



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

I am planning on going to the show.

Sent from my Evo 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I will be there, look forward to seeing you and your frogs


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm not going to be able to make it to this show.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is a list of some of what I expect to have
Cobalts
Yellowbacks
Citronella
Patricia
Matecho
Azurius
Powder Blues
Sipps
Braz. Yelow Heads
Green Auratus
Green and Bronze Auratus
Albino Red Eye Treefrogs
Blue Whites
cbb Merauke Gigas Blue Tongue Skinks
Leucomelas
thanks for looking, Bill


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

it was a decent show as much as I would have liked to have grabbed some varaderos from Bill I only brought home some new broms and another gecko for the girlfriend


----------



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah I wanted to make it but was called into work this weekend so I missed it.


----------

